# Beeswax



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Why are you changing out the combs?


----------



## rmdial (Jun 30, 2009)

I cycle out old wax/foundation every 3 to 5 years. Usually a little every year to get rid of old wax that may be contaminated. I have not done it for about three years since my wife was seriously ill and I did very little for the bees. Wife is fine now and I am resuming my regular beekeeping activities. Now I have quite a few frames with old wax so going thru them and getting rid of some. Never did this many before so I thought I might try rendering some wax to sell.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Your Wife saved you some crazy money. 
Your combs are contaminated with what that you have to change them out every 3 to 5 years? But then you still want to render the contaminated wax and sale it to who? Maybe trade it in for more contaminated foundation. 
When you talk a lot of frames are you talking 20to30 or 2000to3000 frames?:scratch:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I only cull combs if they are broken or contain excessive drone comb. I would also cull for AFB if I found any, thankfully I haven’t in years. Aside from that I see no reason to replace a comb. I have thousands in my operation well over 50 years old and the bees do just fine on them.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Jim Lyon how are you telling that a couple frame had AFB or EFB in a died out? 
Thanks


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

USDA recommends a four year comb rotation due to miticides and disease. 

But as Householder pointed out you might just be replacing your contaminated comb for contaminated foundation. 

https://projects.sare.org/sare_project/fs12-261/

http://www.beeculture.com/a-closer-look-bee-health-and-pesticides/


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

David, dead or alive you can smell AFB or EFB, it has that smell you will never forget.


My-smokepole said:


> Jim Lyon how are you telling that a couple frame had AFB or EFB in a died out?
> Thanks


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

FlowerPlanter said:


> USDA recommends a four year comb rotation due to miticides and disease.
> 
> But as Householder pointed out you might just be replacing your contaminated comb for contaminated foundation.
> 
> ...


That’s a good one. :lpf:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> I only cull combs if they are broken or contain excessive drone comb. I would also cull for AFB if I found any, thankfully I haven’t in years. Aside from that I see no reason to replace a comb. I have thousands in my operation well over 50 years old and the bees do just fine on them.


I'm the same. But, I've added another reason to cull combs. Entombed pollen. Have you seen it?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Now that you mention it, yes we do occasionally come on to those and those are good ones to toss as well.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you noticed that the entombed pollen is always brick color. I was recently in Mexico. I showed them entombed pollen in a colony...yep. Brick colored.


----------

